

Marathons, Pirates, and Moving Beyond jQuery - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2011/4/14/marathons-pirates-and-moving-beyond-jquery

======
pedalpete
I had no idea there was a backlash against jQuery, and though the slidedeck
<http://www.slideshare.net/rmurphey/the-jquery-divide-5287573> is pretty
awesome, I am not sure most web-apps need somebody who knows core javascript
vs. knowing jQuery.

I remember writing the whole xmlhttp stuff, and to me, that is ugly code. I'd
much rather have $.ajax or $.getJSON. Not only is it easier to write or read,
it is also easier for another person to come in later and understand.

I do think people should have a basic understanding of javascript, and I can't
imagine writing NOTHING bug jQuery code in any web app, but suggesting that
somebody who focuses on jQuery is any less valuable than somebody who focuses
on javascript to me seems elitest without much merit (with the exception of a
very few outstandingly unique projects which don't fit into the capabilities
of jQuery).

Is any javascript app not spaghetti code??

~~~
MatthewPhillips
JQuery is still javascript, so there's no worry there. JQuery is an
abstraction of the DOM (a light one), not an abstraction of javascript. I
don't think you're losing much by not having to know
document.getElementsByTagName.

Coffeescript _is_ an abstraction of JS, however, so I don't understand why the
author wants to go there (considering he wants to move away from JQuery
because of fears that he doesn't know JS).

